# Sick Cedric



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

Just an update to make sure I am doing everything right.

My hedgehog still has sores on his belly, the clavamox drops didnt do anything so I took my little man back to the vet. This time she peeled off a scab and started some fungus cultures. She says he has lots of bacteria and shes giving me Baytril. 0.14 ml twice a day in addition to the .05 ml of clavamox twice a day. 

Cedric is still using his wheel, eating regularly and pooping up a storm. The cat food she gave me is WD? I dont know what it stands for. But hes eating it fine and his poop didnt change.

She says his eye is still cloudy, i guess the Vetrypolycin didnt work either. 

4 mo, tshirt liners, heater on all the time, wire cage with plastic bottom, meal worms every now and then.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh my goodness-he is soooooo sweet! I hope he is well soon. Poor little baby.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

W/d is part of the Hills Veterinary Diet cat/dog food. It is for animals who have allergy and skin issues.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

he's so handsome. i hope he get's well soon. you're a good mama.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope Cedric feels better soon


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

What a cutie. It sounds like you are doing everything right. If this is a staph infection, Antirobe seems to work very well with staph and doesn't cause the tummy issues that baytril can. 

Can he blink is eye? The cloudiness will probably never go away and may get worse. If it is from an injury, it might not get worse but if a cataract it probably will. Cataracts usually are more age related but I've heard of very young hedgehogs getting them. I've had numerous elderly who developed a cataract on one or both eyes and they do not bother the hedgehog at all.


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

I havent for sure seen him blink. Ive seen him close his eyes to sleep? When i would put ointment on his eye he would mostly keep it open. 

what does that mean?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It could mean that the eyeball is enlarged and he is unable to blink. That would cause it to dry out. Does it appear to be larger than the other? Usually if the eye does proptose and they can't blink it dries out very quickly so would be clouding over even more. Hedgehogs don't blink that often anyway so you may just miss him doing it.


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

I actually cannot tell that his eye is cloudy, my vet said it was/and hasnt improved. 

Could a bacterial or fungal skin infection make his eye cloudy?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If he had an infection in his eye then yes it could make it go cloudy. Perhaps if you are not seeing it, the vet noticed it through magnification.


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

This is the best picture I could get, its spread and looks crusty now. When does the Baytril kick in?! Can I soak him a little to get the crust off? my poor Cedric


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

another picture.


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

Cedric threw up on his wheel.


----------



## Herisson (Jan 7, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=5&t=4748&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


Betsyc said:


> The vet gave him an injection for the mites, But i haven't seen him itching at all and she didn't do a scraping or anything. She said his sores were not typical for mites, but that it could still be from them. The quills that he is losing look really small to me,like baby quills. i thought he was quilling but the vet said he would have lost a lot more if that was it. I do spot cleaning, but he hasn't been using his wheel. His eye wasn't cloudy the week before when i took him to the vet for the first time, so it must have onset pretty rapidly. His house is a cardboard box, i've switched it out 3-4 times because hes been pooping in it. He has a heater but i have not taken the temperature inside his house. I never turn my fan on and its warm in my room.
> 
> Today i tried to take pictures of his belly but its almost gone! His eye still looks cloudy to me, and he huffs at me and he never used to. But i was thinking it could have as much to do with the vet sticking his sores with needles and taking his temperature (down south) as with him not feeling good. Is 98 degrees normal for a hedgehog temperature?
> 
> The vet gave me Vetropolycin for his eye and Clavomox drops to give him orally. Hes let me do it twice a day, but he isnt happy about it. Hes actually more active now, and he has definitely gained weight since i got him





Betsyc said:


> Just an update to make sure I am doing everything right.
> 
> My hedgehog still has sores on his belly, the clavamox drops didnt do anything so I took my little man back to the vet. This time she peeled off a scab and started some fungus cultures. She says he has lots of bacteria and shes giving me Baytril. 0.14 ml twice a day in addition to the .05 ml of clavamox twice a day.
> 
> ...


 Cedric is on Baytril & Clavamox currently? Your first post about this was January 23rd. It seems he should be be better by now. I would get a second opinion with a different vet myself. I hope someone with more experience sees this. I'm sorry to hear he got sick to his tummy tonight.


----------



## Betsyc (Jan 22, 2010)

turns out its ringworm, hes symptom-free and should be 100% soon. Thank yall so much for the support


----------



## kurai18 (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm so glad he's going to be better. He's a real cutie
My Pineapple has been diagnosed with ringworm too so I've been reading up on it and I've found that if your hedgie is having quill loss but no itching and gets skin irritation it's usually ringworm and not mites.
Mites cause a lot of itchiness and are visible to the eye.
Also, scabbing occurs as the infection gets more progressed.
It sounds like your vet should've caught it a lot earlier.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank you for the update on little Cedric. I am so glad to hear baby is doing better!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Poor little fella, glad he's doing better. I do agree that the vet should have caught it MUCH sooner, it sort of sounds like they don't really know what they're doing if it took that long.


----------

